# New legislation for LED lights



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

While browsing online suppliers of LED lights, I came across this bit of news.

It is law in the USA and draft legislation in Europe that all LED lights must have a current limiting device fitted to prevent the possibility of a fire hazard.

So anyone who buys the cheapie versions from ebay and elsewhere may soon be in contravention of the law.

What the chances are of this happening is hard to say but it is just another possible get out clause for Insurance companies. I would say to all of you, keep all receipts for accessories bought for your van anyway but especially for LED lights if they are compliant.

Some lights already have these safety features now.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Can you tell us which supplier this is. I cannot find a reference on either Aten, the Ultra bright site or a general google search. Could this refer to mains LED's?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

safariboy said:


> Can you tell us which supplier this is. I cannot find a reference on either Aten, the Ultra bright site or a general google search. Could this refer to mains LED's?


Hi safariboy,

It is the bedazzled website. I buy off them now because aten usually will not complete an online transaction.

They are listed as 12 volt LED bulbs for caravans and motorhomes. The explanation of new legislation is at the top of the page. Their lights are compliant and the LED`s I got from aten at the beginning of the year also seem compliant.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thank for this. I have had problems with the Aten site. The secret seems to be to sign in and not try to go through the single purchase route.

Best Wishes,

Safariboy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

what I am wondering about here: 

All LEDs require a current delimiter, otherwise they would blow immediately when switched on. This has always been so.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

selling tactic

Loddy


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Quite right its the product of the excretia from the domestic herbivores husband. The heat comes from the voltage /current through the limiting resistor and would be unlikely to start a fire. Sometimes resistors can decay to the point that they o/heat but rarely.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> what I am wondering about here:
> 
> ...


Hi In my experience there are many sellers on Ebay & the like selling strings of LED's supposedly rated at 12v without a delimiter. Usually from the far east, but now being offered in the UK. search 12v LED on Ebay. I have bought 3 self contained battery LEDs from my local hardware shop, £3.45 each including battery supposedly rated for 3000 hours, ideal for emergencies etc. They have a magnet & a hook for fixing.
Stearman65


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi stearman,

I keep my eyes open for Aldi and Lidl offers on battery powered LED lights. They are my emergency lighting if my leisure batteries are getting low.

As you say, they are cheap, cheerful and will not burst into flames. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

dikyenfo said:


> Quite right its the product of the excretia from the domestic herbivores husband. The heat comes from the voltage /current through the limiting resistor and would be unlikely to start a fire. Sometimes resistors can decay to the point that they o/heat but rarely.


Could you please give me details of your technical expertise and experience in these matters so that I can respect your opinion.

Failing that, I believe your comment brought nothing useful to the matter.

BTW, I would not like to experience a fire once, never mind rarely.

Thanks.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I don't understand your reaction 747. You will find that Boff is correct, and he is very qualified.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rowley said:


> I don't understand your reaction 747. You will find that Boff is correct, and he is very qualified.


If I pass on any information, it is meant to be helpful. If anyone is going to describe it as bullsh1t then I am not going to bother in the future.

I do not care whether you believe it or not, just keep any nasty comments to yourself.

Yoy should have noticed rowley that I was replying to dikyenfo (and nobody else).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody explain to me how members can get nasty with each other over a bloody LED lamp. :roll: 

Please be warned - over the last weeks I have lost all patience with squabbling members and shall kick one or two off the thread if this does not stop at once.

Dave
Mod's hat firmly in evidence!


----------

